# 87 MAXIMA displays zero mph at any speed



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

My 87 MAXIMA displayed miles per hour always shows zero while I drive at any speed. Also, the odometer numbers never change, always the same before, during and after driving.

What is the cause and what is a fix?


----------



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

dave_ss here with more info and questions..

I see the speed sensor unit and cable which I have tapped but does not cause any change. Is there a separate cable to the odometer display? The odometer numbers never change.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The odometer works off of the speedo head, so, "no," there is not a seperate cable. If this is an analog-type gauge, it's usually either the plastic gear on the end of the speedo pinion (in the trans) or the cable, itself, that fails. You didn't see a whole lot of speedo head unit failures on U11 Maximas.


----------



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

>If this is an analog-type gauge, it's usually either the plastic gear on the end >of the speedo pinion (in the trans) or the cable, itself, that fails.

I can inspect the cable itself.

No, my display is not an analog-type gauge, is a digital display.

Does the transmission have to be removed to replace the plastic gear on the end of the speedo pinion (in the trans) or can it be repaired up in the air on the hoist?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The speed sensor is externally mounted on the differential case with a single bolt.


----------



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Re: 87 MAXIMA displays zero mph at any speed*

This morning as I drove the MAXIMA, the speed was again WRONG and showing ZERO mph and the odometer digits were not changing. 

Suddenly, the display changed and began showing 35 mph and the odometer digits began changing as I continued to drive. The display was completely normal and continued.

I'd appreciate any suggestion what components are likely bad and what needs replacing should the ZERO mph problem occur again. Truly and intermittent failure.

Regards, Thanks, Dave_S


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the harness connector at the speed sensor for tightness and for any oxidation on the pins.


----------



## dave_ss (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Re: 87 MAXIMA displays zero mph at any speed*

>>Check the harness connector at the speed sensor for tightness and for any oxidation on the pins.

Found the mated connectors. Tried to separate the connectors but could not separate. What needs to be lifted or moved to disassemble?
Nothing in my thick MAXIMA Owners manual explains how to separate.
Just need a picture or illustration or hint.
Regards, Dave_ss


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Most connectors like that have a little plastic clip that you have to lightly pry up with a flathead screwdriver in order to release. Hopefully that's what's keeping it together and not rust or corrosion!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dave_ss said:


> Found the mated connectors. Tried to separate the connectors but could not separate. What needs to be lifted or moved to disassemble?


Probably one of two different types of locking tabs are used; one type is you lift the tab gently with a very small flat bladed screw driver; the other type is you press on the tab.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would pull the speedo pinion assy out and inspect the plastic gear for worn teeth in the center area.


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

did you find out what was wrong?


----------

